

New York City Installs 1 Million Square Feet of Cool Roofs - tessant
http://www.solarfeeds.com/sustainable-businesscom/14802-new-york-city-installs-1-million-sqft-of-cool-roofs

======
fondue
So, what happens in the winter when you want that ambient heat?

